# The Males Are Up



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I hit a few small lakes this week during and between some rain. My sonar has malfunctioned because of the rain this Spring so I can't say what the water temps are. But I can say that the males have moved real shallow in several lakes I've fished. All they need is enough water to cover their backs it seems. 

So for what it's worth... If you're going out in the next few days, you might want to throw somethin' super shallow. 
And when it comes to throwing a lure into heavy cover - Rick Clunn says, "If you think you shouldn't throw there, throw there."


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> I hit a few small lakes this week during and between some rain. My sonar has malfunctioned because of the rain this Spring so I can't say what the water temps are. But I can say that the males have moved real shallow in several lakes I've fished. All they need is enough water to cover their backs it seems.
> 
> So for what it's worth... If you're going out in the next few days, you might want to throw somethin' super shallow.
> And when it comes to throwing a lure into heavy cover - Rick Clunn says, "If you think you shouldn't throw there, throw there."


I normally don't get my bassin' in full swing until about the beginning of June but I do bass fishing a little 10-12acre place until then and was thinking they should be moving up soon.

That last statement is the absoluety correct,throw it where most people don't think you should.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, JPG. I fished Thurs.eve and got two bumps but no takers on rip-rap. I usually get 6-8 hook-ups this time of year. I'll look for some prime shallow spawn waters.--Tim

To fish is human,
to throw back is divine.........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah, water temps were about 62-63 today in southern ohio lake that i was on. saw 3 fish on beds but none were commited, i also did not see a female. these were solid bucks but they were very skittish and not locked down.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Water temps on Long Lake were low 50s at best yesterday. Saw one large female hiding in wood.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Today was an example of exactly what my earlier post is all about. I caught a bunch of males this week. And today is no exception. 
I hit a lake in my small V-bottom today and headed straight for the shallow flats. It worked.

Here's a secret. Just prior to the bass going up to spawn, they won't hit the jig. When they stop hittin' the jig pre-spawn... Go gettem' with the Mann's Baby Minus-1!!! I had 8-rods in the boat. And they just wouldn't take anything else, no matter what.

The *Mann's Baby Minus-1* rained supreme for two days straight now, on two different bodies of water. Here are the best (not that big) of my 30-bass catch today. None were fat. None were female. But the average was good.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

You were right....I went down to my pond and they were cruising around a rock pile but then kept going deep....not committed...there about ready

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome J&P! Your pics and informative post have me lickin my chops man. I've been waiting 11.5 months for the best 2 weeks of the year and its almost here. Keep up the good work. I think u might just catch 10 over 5lbs this year if u keep plugging away which IMHO is amazing for such small public lakes u frequent. I'm impressed and a BIG fan!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Pigsticker said:


> Awesome J&P! Your pics and informative post have me lickin my chops man. I've been waiting 11.5 months for the best 2 weeks of the year and its almost here. Keep up the good work. I think u might just catch 10 over 5lbs this year if u keep plugging away which IMHO is amazing for such small public lakes u frequent. I'm impressed and a BIG fan!


Thanks.  

I still hit the big lakes too. But a few of them have been impossible to get into for a few trips now. And, I'm not setting any goal like I did a few years ago. I really got obsessive. I think that the only reason that I set my 5-bass over 5-pounds out of 5-different lakes goal, was because I was so pissed off from my season before. Ha Ha!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I remember that self challenge but didn't realize u meant 5 different lakes too. Wow. That has to help your rep as a guide imo. 

My self challenge is much less ambitious. I'm just trying to catch one 5lbs or more from Ohio for the 7th year in a row. Would u believe its barely May and even I feel anxious about getting it outta the way as early as possible. My local hogpens have been jacked up and I don't see getting out on the one creek fed private lake for weeks with all the rain its flooded worse than ever. And it even has a little overflow dam but can't get the water out fast enough. Maybe ill luck into a big smallie next week at Erie and get it.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Last Wednesday there were probably 5-6 males that I spotted on a 20 acre quarry that were committed to their beds. These guys were only bout 3 years old though but I didn't have a chance to get the water temps. This was around SE Ohio.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Those bass are very committed now.....i cast to some rocks and this girl flew out of the weeds and inhaled my senko...saw 4 & caught all.....someone had to teach them
















_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Saw some cruising at wingfoot Saturday. Temps were low 60's by the time I left. Actually caught mine on a jig which surprised me, but it took it.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

saw some fish starting to spawn at portage lakes yesterday. tough bite there, fished 8 hours and caught 4 bass


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice report jeff. you are a beast!


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Nice job JPG. right on the money. Not a tap on the jig, still have trouble putting it down though. Caught a couple off shore on a chatter bait. Wish I would have thrown a shallow crankbait. Good tip.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Need help with posting pics. Either too big or too small.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

i tell ya what...i struggled the last few times out getting the males to commit...then i tried a wacky rigged senko and SLAUGHTERED them. give it a shot guys. didn't matter what color, just fished slow like a jig, letting it fall. as soon as they saw it they went straight to it and drilled it


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

i agree i caught probably 10 bass shallow today on the wacky worm its amazing


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

skycruiser said:


> i tell ya what...i struggled the last few times out getting the males to commit...then i tried a wacky rigged senko and SLAUGHTERED them. give it a shot guys. didn't matter what color, just fished slow like a jig, letting it fall. as soon as they saw it they went straight to it and drilled it


Had the same experience on Friday. Got out for a few hours before the rains came. Jig bite was cold, crank bite was surprisingly non-existant, but the senko got hit HARD.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Lots of dinks yesterday, we'll see how it goes today. They were hitting the cranks best then t rigged worm and tubes.


----------

